# POLL - "2012" or "Better late than never" !



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear Members,

I made a poll on an other forum, but cannot put the link here.

There is no poll script on this forum (too bad ) but you can copy and paste one of the choice below (used on the other forum) inside your answer

*There are no add on the galery: thank you for voting!* (or kind of)


2012 - 32 pictures by Pascal Riben



                                                                                   - One of the best gallery I have seen in my life                                                                                   - One of the best gallery I have seen on a forum                                                                                   - A very interesting gallery                                                                                   - An interesting gallery                                                                                   - An average gallery                                                                                   - A not so good gallery                                                                                   - A not so good gallery, but it could be better if some pictures were cropped                                                                                   - A bad gallery with many pictures badly composed                                                                                   - Why don't you buy some kind of tutorial book for beginners?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2013)

where's the option for: added to ignore list?


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Braineack said:


> where's the option for: added to ignore list?



My God, it's so funny and imaginative... I understand why there is "brain" in your pseudo.

Anyway, nice post, like this one: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ill-last-shot-pascal-riben-2.html#post3100979


----------



## Juga (Nov 22, 2013)

There is a poll option...you just choose not to use it because you do try to drive people to your site.


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok kids, if you don't like the OP's thread choices, please don't click on them. You guys are driving his click count up just by causing drama in his thread. That's what you don't want, right?! :greenpbl:


----------



## Juga (Nov 22, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ok kids, if you don't like the OP's thread choices, please don't click on them. You guys are driving his click count up just by causing drama in his thread. That's what you don't want, right?! :greenpbl:



mish, do you even drama?

i clicked in the hopes that this would be the post that he went legit...hopes dashed...


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Juga said:


> There is a poll option...you just choose not to use it because you do try to drive people to your site.



1) I choose not to use it because I try to drive people to my site? So, you say to me I'm a liar?

2) Poll option or not poll option, it doesn't change anything: to vote people must see the photos and go on my site. Of course, with a poll option, more people will check the photos.


So, your post, is not only injurious but also unsmart: it should have been more a better idea to help me to find the Poll option (if really there is one, I have spoken to a moderator last time and he didn't say to me there is a poll option).


----------



## Juga (Nov 22, 2013)

The option for a poll is near the bottom when submitting a thread. Try to be more observant. I am going to send you a PM.


----------



## peter27 (Nov 22, 2013)

An interesting gallery (with one or two very interesting photos)


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Juga said:


> The option for a poll is near the bottom when submitting a thread. I am going to send you a PM.



Poll: found. Thank you.

PM: first, your excuses to tell me - indirectly - that I was a liar or I won't read it. Try to be more smart: I haven't interest not to use this option.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

peter27 said:


> An interesting gallery (with one or two very interesting photos)



Thank you Peter: it's great to hear from somebody who want to speak about photography


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2013)

pascalriben said:


> peter27 said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting gallery (with one or two very interesting photos)
> ...



How is a poll answer speaking about photography?  That a very ironic post coming from someone that can't accept critique on his work other than praise, and doesn't ever contribute or speak about photography on this site.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Braineack said:


> pascalriben said:
> 
> 
> > peter27 said:
> ...



He remembers me somebody on dpreview forum who was already attacking me on a third forum many years ago... not 100% sure... ok, enough with him... so, it seems I cannot add a true pool know, I should have done it when I have created the post...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 22, 2013)

Very interesting. (I didn't get how to do the poll you were going for so am just posting a comment.) I'm not sure if the more abstract ones fit together as a group with the street or people photography. I like your photos best that use lines and patterns and shadows as the composition. Particularly shadows, I don't see too many photos where those are used as part of the image and you seem to do that well.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Very interesting. (I didn't get how to do the poll you were going for so am just posting a comment.) I'm not sure if the more abstract ones fit together as a group with the street or people photography. I like your photos best that use lines and patterns and shadows as the composition. Particularly shadows, I don't see too many photos where those are used as part of the image and you seem to do that well.



Many thanks for taking time to look the gallery and to post a comment, I really appreciate it! The more abstract are part of the group "Walls".


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought it was a bit better than "- A very interesting gallery", but not quite one of the best galleries I have ever seen on a forum...but then, I've been a forum junkie for 15 years...and I've seen thousands of galleries. I do however think that you are one of TPF's most-talented street shooters. Of the photos in the gallery, I thought three shots were superb, four excellent, and probably ten that were "alost truly excellent". So, in other words, I'd put you in the top five here.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I thought it was a bit better than "- A very interesting gallery", but not quite one of the best galleries I have ever seen on a forum...but then, I've been a forum junkie for 15 years...and I've seen thousands of galleries. I do however think that you are one of TPF's most-talented street shooters. Of the photos in the gallery, I thought three shots were superb, four excellent, and probably ten that were "alost truly excellent". So, in other words, I'd put you in the top five here.



Many thanks for taking time to look the gallery and write a comment Derrel - and thank you for write a *kind* comment  And thank you too for your intervention in the "Unfortunately..." thread !


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 22, 2013)

I also think you have some nice images better then I could do. I also think your B&W processing is very good, at least to my eyes it is.


----------



## pascalriben (Nov 22, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> I also think you have some nice images better then I could do. I also think your B&W processing is very good, at least to my eyes it is.



Really, many thanks for taking on your time to look my work and also for your kind comment DarkShadow!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2013)

pascalriben said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was a bit better than "- A very interesting gallery", but not quite one of the best galleries I have ever seen on a forum...but then, I've been a forum junkie for 15 years...and I've seen thousands of galleries. I do however think that you are one of TPF's most-talented street shooters. Of the photos in the gallery, I thought three shots were superb, four excellent, and probably ten that were "alost truly excellent". So, in other words, I'd put you in the top five here.
> ...



Sure thing, pascalriben! I always enjoy looking at your photos. And thank you for the kind comments on my pbase site. I know English is not your native language, and that it's not as easy for you to write in English as it is for the majority of TPF members. As mentioned above by DarkShadow, your Black & White processing is excellent. Looking through your gallery above, I noticed many good examples of you photographing people who are shown as their physical bodies are positioned in front of, and contrasted against, light background areas, or dark background areas, which is a really old and well-known way to add drama and emphasis. Nicely done!


----------

